# Help Needed



## cycling tom (5 Apr 2012)

* I NEED A FROUNT DRAILER FOR MY BIKE AS THE ONE ON MINE IS ON IT'S WAY OUT*

willen to pick up or pay for postige


----------



## rollinstok (5 Apr 2012)

Stop it before it reaches the door !!


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Apr 2012)

Better let people know what sort you need. Bolt on, clamp on, what make etc, what bike it's going on blah, blah, blah. It's worth checking with your LBS if you need it urgently, (which your use of capital letters would suggest).

I got a Campagnolo Chorus 10 speed front mech from mine, RRP £79.99, my LBS? £22!!!!! I'm not suggesting this is the norm, but you never know. They might also have some used mechs. At the end of the day basic front mechs are very inexpensive but you need to make sure you get the correct type


----------



## cycling tom (6 Apr 2012)

my bike is a 21speed raleigh ameya dubble suspention mountain bike 21inc frame top ring is 42 teeth is this aney good ???


----------



## vernon (6 Apr 2012)

Your bike is a discontinued model but it's likely that it uses the Shimano tourney derailleur.

The good news is that they cost between five and ten pounds but you will need to determine the diameter of the frame tubing that it's attached to to make sure that you purchase the correct model.

Seek some advice from your local bike shop if you are stuck.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Apr 2012)

vernon said:


> Your bike is a discontinued model but it's likely that it uses the Shimano tourney derailleur.
> 
> The good news is that they cost between five and ten pounds but you will need to determine the diameter of the frame tubing that it's attached to to make sure that you purchase the correct model.
> 
> Seek some advice from your local bike shop if you are stuck.


 
Probably cheaper than the postage !


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Apr 2012)

+1 for vern & Cuno's comments


----------



## PaulSecteur (7 Apr 2012)

This might work, but do your research with regards to clamp size...

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/shimano-front-derailleur-id_8125034.html


----------



## cycling tom (8 Apr 2012)

thanks i will have a look :-)


----------

